# Southern cruise to the Ace cafe 13/11/06



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

On Monday 13 November, I am going to this event and wondered if anyone else was going. Post your interest with Tej but also let me know and we can try to get a cruise together.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 97389855f1


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Let me think of the options here.

TT's at Ace cafe, Beach in Gambia...... so hard to make up my mind 

[smiley=sunny.gif] Gambia wins [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

B U M P 

Me please as long as we are not racing up :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A steady cruise, honest :wink: 
We can work out the times on the 8th.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You do know who won dont you ? :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

sounds good to me somebody got sat nav


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh but we'll tie the cars together to stop Mark being the hare :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

robokn said:


> sounds good to me somebody got sat nav


Was there last year. Should be easy to find. We can sort out the meeting up details next week.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool should be able to make this one


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

robokn said:


> Cool should be able to make this one


believe it when I see it :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd be driving straight from work in Theale along the M4. If you guys are going past I'll join you. I have sat nav and attended last year, it's not too tricky to find anyway.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> I have sat nav and attended last year, it's not too tricky to find anyway.


LOL

what ever you do DONT FOLLOW Jay!!!!!!! lol (ask him about last year!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Next year ??? :?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Next year ??? :?


ooops


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

:lol:

Yeah, ok, I got lost last year! I did have a distraction in the passenger seat though :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

in case you guys missed it on the mail thread
######################################################

Well I have spoken with Claire at Ace Cafe and she has agreed to help in having the first ever â€˜TTOC / Ace CafÃ© Car of the Nightâ€™!!!! I can imagine the excitement in each of you, now donâ€™t worry itâ€™s a November evening meet and I know you will all have to drive there so its not cleanliness that the cars will be judged on (bad luck Kam [smiley=gorgeous.gif] ).

With regards to the judging, NO you cannot buy me off (Paul & John), the reason for this is the that it will be you yourselves doing the judging [smiley=weneedyou.gif] .

You will all be issued with a voting slip on entrance, (now as I will most likely be doing this myself, if I donâ€™t give you one, its YOUR job to get one off me :wink: ). You will have to vote for your favorite and also your second favorite car of the night, and once all the votes are counted the winner will be announced.

Again, a BIG thanks to Claire who has offered the Prizes on the night to the winning car! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

This really shows the support that Ace CafÃ© have for us and I feel they are really going the extra mile with us so lets make sure everybody is behaved, and donâ€™t worry about eating before you come. The chiefâ€™s are really good, I can personally vouch for the â€˜bangers and mashâ€™ mmmmmm. [smiley=chef.gif]

So any last minute mods get them sorted and good luck to everyone on Monday.! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Can't wait to bring my old banger along :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Personally, I would like to get to the Cafe for 6.30.

How about we meet in the Tesco Car Park, Winnall, Winchester between 5 and 5.30. I suppose it depends on what time you all finish work or can you get away early???
So far
*Winnal*
Jog
TTotal
Gizmo 
Billp

*Fleet services*
Mlarner


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Should be able to get to Winnall at 5.30

J & H


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Should be able to get to Winnall at 5.30
> 
> J & H


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Will do all I can chap


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

possible I can join you at Winnall at 5ish

BillP


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Take it you guys are going up the M3 in that case? I'll meet you all there then. Safe journey 8)


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

since my last post its now more likely i'll join you at Winnal but nearer 5.30 as I will have to get home (from Winchester)first to collect "she who must obeyed"
cheers
BillP


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Take it you guys are going up the M3 in that case? I'll meet you all there then. Safe journey 8)


Hi Jay,

Sorry mate, but it seems sensible at that time of the rush hour to take the most direct route. Hope your not offended :wink:


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't want to head West when going to this meet so I'd like to join the cruise at M3 Junction 6 or 5 as you head East. What's ETA (driving past!) these 2 junctions??


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

See you at Winnal


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mlarner said:


> I don't want to head West when going to this meet so I'd like to join the cruise at M3 Junction 6 or 5 as you head East. What's ETA (driving past!) these 2 junctions??


How about we sweep through fleet services and pick you up there.
Meet you in the main car park. should be there by 5.45 - 5.50 p.m.


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

That'll do fine! See you in Main Car Park.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Jog.

sorry for this late request but any chance you can get the girl in your avatar to come along, id really like to meet her and discuss mountain bikes. 

We'll probably have a lot to talk about so ill give her a lift home


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTej said:


> Jog.
> 
> sorry for this late request but any chance you can get the girl in your avatar to come along, id really like to meet her and discuss mountain bikes.
> 
> We'll probably have a lot to talk about so ill give her a lift home


She did want to come tonight but she had to stay at home with the kids.
Atleast she will be there waiting for me when I get home :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

jog said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> > Take it you guys are going up the M3 in that case? I'll meet you all there then. Safe journey 8)
> ...


No offence Mark, honestly, I'll be just fine and dandy all on my own.



:lol: See you all there! Safe journey.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OY Joggers!

Where did them wheels came from then


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> OY Joggers!
> 
> Where did them wheels came from then


Time to change yours then John (as they are soooooooooooo dated!) :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nah, I shall leave them as Audi intended, natural and original mine are, he's had several sets already !

:roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Bad News - M3 has 2 lanes closed between junctions 2 and 3. It may all be clear by the time we need to get up there but can everyone please be as prompt as possible.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes sir, in fact we shall get there before you.

Oh yes we did


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/smiles/yabb_cry.gif Apologies for getting the rest of you committed to the M3 as far as Fleet Services. Sorry!
Thanks for everything else, especially Mark's Tom-Tom.
PS. Coming home via the M4 was fast & smooth and I'm sure the M3 was better!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Oh I missed this! It would be fun as I am so local to you now guys. Although, not with a TT any longer.

But a TT meeting on Monday night...what a crazy idea!


----------

